# Hello from Italy



## giorgia (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello everybody! 

My name's Giorgia, I'm a graduate student of Università La Sapienza in Rome, Italy, and I'm currently working on my senior Architecture degree thesis - this is going to be a stage design for a new production of Andrew Lloyd Webber's "The Phantom of the Opera", which, of course, will be only staged in my dreams, since apparently Italy's one of the very few places where POTO has never, ever, ever been staged and probably will never be...oh, well, what was I saying...ah, yes: apart from this, I've been working as an assistant production designer for some time, now, and I'm also currently working on a design for a *fingers crossed* yet another brand new production of Mozart's Don Giovanni (a friend of mine, who's been happy with being a baritone for the past 20 years, has now decided he would like to give direction a go, too, and asked me to design sets. Hurrah!).

Well, that's all for the moment, I'll probably go back to being a lurker for some time, now, reading through past threads in this forum.

Ciao!!!

Giorgia


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Giorgia!! It's great how many people from all over the world are members here.


----------



## Van (Feb 27, 2007)

How interesting is that? POTO has never been produced in the Birthplace of Opera????? Good and interesting fact.

Welcome Aboard ! I speak no Italian or I'd try to write something witty in it. So I'll jst say thanks to your ancestors we all have jobs now days.  

Look forward to seeing you posts.


----------



## JessieK (Feb 27, 2007)

Benvenuto!


----------



## giorgia (Feb 28, 2007)

Van said:


> How interesting is that? POTO has never been produced in the Birthplace of Opera????? Good and interesting fact.



Heh, don't tell me, I just don't understand that either. 
I just hope it is because they realised if sung in Italian it sounds like poo...I mean, if one thinks of what they did to the Joel Schumacher movie version when they dubbed it in Italian...yuck! Just the same as if any Italian opera was to be sung in, say, Japanese (just typed in a foreign language, not really having a go at Japanese speaking people here, of course! ), that would be unnatural and wrong. It would be so easy if they just brought it over here as it is, sung in English...of course I'd be well ready to do all the production designing, then! 


Van said:


> thanks to your ancestors we all have jobs now days.



oks then, next time I bump into the ghost of Giuseppe Verdi I'll tell him you said hello & thanks ))


gafftaper said:


> Welcome to the Booth Giorgia!! It's great how many people from all over the world are members here.



thank you, I just hope my English isn't too messy...


JessieK said:


> Benvenuto!



Grazie!


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

When in doubt, claim that it got lost in translation and all will be fine...


----------

